# God Hates Us All



## yfewsy (Jun 13, 2010)

So I was sitting in church and was reciting the "Profession of Faith" and came upon an interesting line in this prayer.

"...We believe in one Lord, Jesus Christ,
the only Son of God, eternally begotten of the Father..."

As I read this line I realized the word "only" in it.
but as mentioned in several parts of the bible and during mass.

"John 3:1 – “How great is the love the Father has lavished on us, that we should be called children of God!”"

Now how could this be...

In the Profession of Faith it says Jesus is the only SON of god.
and If all of us are children of god, then we must all be female.

Therefore we must all be lesbians. And as I've heard many times that the Christians do not "like" (for lack of a better word) gays or lesbians whom do not sustain from sex. And because most mature adults do participate in sexual activities then God must hate all of us who are and ever will be.


----------



## garza (Jun 14, 2010)

No he dosen't. Having retired ages ago he really dosen't care any more.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this a joke or are you being serious?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2010)

My guess is, he just hates you.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Is anybody going to bother to explain these concepts to him or would we be falling for the bait? *Eyes it suspiciously, pinching nose*.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2010)

garza said:


> No he dosen't. Having retired ages ago he really dosen't care any more.



I understand he lives in a golf community just north of St. Petersburg, FL, drives a massive Buick and enjoys the early-bird special at Shoney's.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 14, 2010)

And here I thought he went to New Jersey to play skeeball.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Please don't make jokes in this thread. Clearly, the OP had aims for this to become a place of serious conversation.


----------



## Julianne (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes, but it's way too early to type up a lecture on the folly of basing religious arguments on the English translation of the New Testatment instead of the original(^) Greek and on how many of the early religious texts were meant to metaphorical/allegorical/etc instead of literal.

(^) It's also too early to write up a full post about how uncertain Biblical scholars as to the original wording of many passages in the Bible.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Julianne said:


> Yes, but it's way too early to type up a lecture on the folly of basing religious arguments on the English translation of the New Testatment instead of the original(^) Greek and on how many of the early religious texts were meant to metaphorical/allegorical/etc instead of literal.
> 
> (^) It's also too early to write up a full post about how uncertain Biblical scholars as to the original wording of many passages in the Bible.



I had my tongue planted firmly in my cheek with my last comment.

I think you're throwing unnecessary doubt on the subject raised in the OP, which is just a string of obvious errors.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you'd better reexamine your logic yf.

I am all man.  Therefore you must have made an error in logic or interpretation somewhere on the way to your conclusion.

As a logic problem, this would be a good one for class.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2010)

Julianne said:


> And here I thought he went to New Jersey to play skeeball.



Well, he's everywhere -- so that's quite possible. However, I think the idea would be to _leave_ New Jersey when you retire.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 14, 2010)

The song we learned was, "Jesus loves me".  Didn't mention you at all.   And God said you're hopeless.


----------



## Edgewise (Jun 14, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I understand he lives in a golf community just north of St. Petersburg, FL, drives a massive Buick and enjoys the early-bird special at Shoney's.


 
You forgot to mention that he is one of several hundred thousand old Jews.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 14, 2010)

alanmt said:


> I think you'd better reexamine your logic yf.
> 
> I am all man. Therefore you must have made an error in logic or interpretation somewhere on the way to your conclusion.
> 
> As a logic problem, this would be a good one for class.


 
Or maybe the Bible made a consistancy error. It's a long book, and I don't know that they had copy editors back then.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 14, 2010)

you get that with self-published books


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> Or maybe the Bible made a consistancy error. It's a long book, and I don't know that they had copy editors back then.



In what way are the quotations posted in the OP in disagreement with each other?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 14, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> In what way are the quotations posted in the OP in disagreement with each other?



They are (only) in the literal sense.  I just wanted to make a copy-editor joke.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

I am still struggling with Yfewsy's claim that Christians  disliking gay people who don't abstain from sexual intercourse means that God hates those people. Even if you granted that Christians do dislike homosexuals, I don't see how it follows that God dislikes them too.

And Yfewsy doesn't have a copy editor to blame.


----------



## caelum (Jun 14, 2010)

_*[Edited by alanmt]*_

_sorry Cae, just a bit over the line on that graphic._


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

*[Edited by alanmt]*

Most sensible post so far.


----------



## caelum (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> I am still struggling with Yfewsy's claim that Christians  disliking gay people who don't abstain from sexual intercourse means that God hates those people. Even if you granted that Christians do dislike homosexuals, I don't see how it follows that God dislikes them too.
> 
> And Yfewsy doesn't have a copy editor to blame.



I wouldn't be too concerned. He or she's trying to be funny/clever/provocative. That's 0 for 3, as they say in baseball parlance.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 14, 2010)

yfewsy said:


> In the Profession of Faith it says Jesus is the only SON of god.  and If all of us are children of god, then we must all be female.
> 
> Therefore we must all be lesbians. And as I've heard many times that the Christians do not "like" (for lack of a better word) gays or lesbians whom do not sustain from sex. And because most mature adults do participate in sexual activities then God must hate all of us who are and ever will be.


 By that logic, wouldn't that make actual lesbians straight and therefore okay to God?  For that matter, gay men would love male-females, and most straight guys claim to be lesbians trapped in a man's body anyway...Hey we're all good!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> By that logic, wouldn't that make actual lesbians straight and therefore okay to God?  For that matter, gay men would love male-females, and most straight guys claim to be lesbians trapped in a man's body anyway...Hey we're all good!



And most lesbians think they're straight men trapped in a girl's body.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 14, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> And most lesbians think they're straight men trapped in a girl's body.



So does that make you a lesbian trapped in a boy's body?


----------



## Baron (Jun 14, 2010)

Not to forget that the whole Church, male and female, is the Bride of Christ.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 14, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> So does that make you a lesbian trapped in a boy's body?


 
No. Although, it would be so cool being a straight man in a girl's body for a brief period of time. :lone:

Perhaps we've stumbled upon the rationale of the transgendered person, *shudder*.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 14, 2010)

> And most lesbians think they're straight men trapped in a girl's body.



Untrue, of course.  Think about it.

So would Lesbians be the Best Man of Christ in this scenario?



Personally, I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 14, 2010)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> No. Although, it would be so cool being a straight man in a girl's body for a brief period of time.



I know what my evening would look like.


----------



## Blood (Jun 15, 2010)

JosephB said:


> I know what my evening would look like.


Playing with yourself as usual.  I'm just guessing.


----------



## Blood (Jun 15, 2010)

yfewsy said:


> So I was sitting in church and was reciting the "Profession of Faith" and came upon an interesting line in this prayer.
> 
> "...We believe in one Lord, Jesus Christ,
> the only Son of God, eternally begotten of the Father..."
> ...


 Good point.  And since we are all obviously not female, then all that bullshit must be bullshit. No other way around it. Next time you go to church you should bring that up.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 15, 2010)

Blood said:


> Playing with yourself as usual.  I'm just guessing.



Heh. Exactly. I think God said something about loving thyself, didn't he?


----------



## Baron (Jun 15, 2010)

Just on the unlikely chance that anyone wants the serious answer to the OP: The Bible says that Jesus is the only *begotten* Son of God.  It states that those who believe and receive Him become *adopted* as children.


----------



## Blood (Jun 15, 2010)

JosephB said:


> Heh. Exactly. I think God said something about loving thyself, didn't he?


Not to me, but we're not exactly on speaking terms either.


----------



## yfewsy (Jun 16, 2010)

alanmt said:


> I think you'd better reexamine your logic yf.
> 
> I am all man. Therefore you must have made an error in logic or interpretation somewhere on the way to your conclusion.
> 
> As a logic problem, this would be a good one for class.


 
Your missing the point we are as humans MALE and FEMALE but as a group Daughters so in our own eyes we are straight but in gods eyes we are all humans (daughters) and Jesus is some other creature the son...


----------



## yfewsy (Jun 16, 2010)

Baron said:


> Just on the unlikely chance that anyone wants the serious answer to the OP: The Bible says that Jesus is the only *begotten* Son of God. It states that those who believe and receive Him become *adopted* as children.



I think that is the most logical thing said on this topic so far...
and if you can find me the line in the bible that says so i Will surely google it for my own eyes...


----------



## Baron (Jun 16, 2010)

John 1:14:  And the Word became flesh, and dwelt among us, and we saw His glory, glory as of the *only begotten* from the Father, full of grace and truth.

John 3:16:  "For God so loved the world, that He gave His *only begotten* Son, that whoever believes in Him shall not perish, but have eternal life.

Ephesians 1:5:  He predestined us to be *adopted* as his sons through Jesus Christ, in accordance with his pleasure and will—

John 1:12:  Yet to all who received him, to those who believed in his name, he gave *the right to become* children of God—


----------



## Patrick (Jun 16, 2010)

John 17 is also great for understanding the relationship between Father,  Son and Church and indeed the nature of the incarnation.


----------

